

Ask HN: What technologies do you wish your non-technical cofounder understood? - nixterrimus

I'm writing a pamphlet about the web for a non-technical cofounder.  I'm walking through HTML, CSS, Javascript, Rails, MVC, Servers and things like that.  The goal is not for them to be able to create something but rather to understand what I'm talking about when I say there's a problem in the controller on our rails app and it's going to take me an hour to sort it out.<p>What do you think should be covered in the pamphlet.  If it works out well, I'll let you know where you can download it in the future.
======
ayuvar
It's not necessarily a technical aspect, but it might be worthwhile including
a few bits on software scheduling so it makes more sense why, for instance,
your estimates will change often until you get a better body of relevant
evidence to base your future estimates from.

------
namank
XML/JSON stuff

Difference between server logic and application logic; and how they work
together.

Why does Android app take almost as long as the iPhone app to make - SDKs and
differences

------
cmontgomeryb
I think PaaS would be worth mentioning at an introductory level - the
difference between managing your own VPS/Dedi/CoLo, and using something like
Heroku.

------
steventruong
While its great to include some technical things, it is better to cover a slew
of business related stuff that many should know but don't.

------
schwabacher
I would add databases (differences between relational and non relational,
relative speed of queries compared to page template rendering)

------
jgamman
it's important to hire smart people and then trust them.

------
phyllotaxis
Analogy. If you can make the various components of software design relatable
to components of a familiar machine, like a car for example, where your
programs are described as the engine, transmission, axles, tires, windshield,
paint, and so on, you will have clearly explained the _role_ of the software
in the big picture, which is far more valuable than its technical specifics-
in a more intuitive way. (at least to someone that has only cursory interest
in the back-end aspects of program components.) Just a thought.

------
diolpah
The most important aspect that nontechnical people need to understand about
technology development has nothing to do with technology itself. It has to do
with process. Understanding how estimation works, the importance of
environment, the role of refactoring, automated testing, and debugging, etc.
These are the things that will provide far more value than an explanation of
MVC frameworks.

